# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  مساعدة في فك شفرة ot-355 * ot-505

## mourad38

ممكن من فضلكم كود فك شفرة ot-355
imei 353923045065691
355x_2ARGFR1  
وكدلك كود فك شفرة ot-505
imei 357770032787878
505X-2EVRFR1

----------


## hassan riach

> ممكن من فضلكم كود فك شفرة ot-355
> imei 353923045065691
> 355x_2argfr1  
> 
> ```
>  4174589592 
>   
> ```
> 
> ...

 

```
 3611267537 
  
```

----------


## mourad38

بارك الله فيك والف تحية

----------


## mourad38

الهاتف ot-505 يطلب مني كود sp
ig lk pg hod

----------


## hassan riach

> الهاتف ot-505 يطلب مني كود sp
> ig lk pg hod

 

```
nck   3611267537 
spck 0600861664
```

----------


## mourad38

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## bibliochama

*من فضلكم لو تكرمتم علي في فك شفرة <Alcatel OT-308>*  *imei : 860349013852876**
308X-2ATNHU1*

----------

